# Rubio raw wood cleaner vs everything that is cheaper



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello,

Curious if anyone has had the experience with Rubio raw wood cleaner. I am somewhat liking the look of Rubio monocoat (more than one coat though) but I am curious if there is any advantage shelling out for the raw wood cleaner that they offer or is it over-glorified mineral spirits?

Thanks in advance.
Larry


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Cleaner? I'm no big city lawyer, but i just sand raw wood until its clean. Unlesss you are trying to bleach wood?


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> Cleaner? I'm no big city lawyer, but i just sand raw wood until its clean. Unlesss you are trying to bleach wood?
> 
> - SMP


Hey, I didn't mix it. They are suggesting to use it prior to applying the monocoat and I just want to know if there is any merit.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well a good wood cleaner will remove stains.mildew and the graying wood has takin over many years.yeah you can sand it out if you want to and remove a good amount of wood and spend the time to do what a good wood cleaner will do. research it and decide for yourself.you dont need a "lawyer"-lol.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

> well a good wood cleaner will remove stains.mildew and the graying wood has takin over many years.yeah you can sand it out if you want to and remove a good amount of wood and spend the time to do what a good wood cleaner will do. research it and decide for yourself.you dont need a "lawyer"-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for letting me know what a good wood cleaner does.

You know, I am not an experienced wood worker, as a matter of fact I am just starting out. If you are saying this forum is not welcoming to newbies where I can ask for advice about things that maybe second nature to some, then just say so and I will take my "research" elsewhere.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well a good wood cleaner will remove stains.mildew and the graying wood has takin over many years.yeah you can sand it out if you want to and remove a good amount of wood and spend the time to do what a good wood cleaner will do. research it and decide for yourself.you dont need a "lawyer"-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


who gave that impressiion ? this forum is all about helping each other learn and grow our wood working knowledge and skills,that's why after being involved in wood working for about 50 years i came here,to learn and expand my skill base.you came to the right place to learn,if anyone gives you a problem come too me and i will help you get where you need to be.youve been here for a couple years so your not a new kid too the b-s that goes on here,well im no bull [email protected]#ter so call me if you need help.if i cant help ive got friends that will.peace.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not sure why this escalated, but I know pottz well, and he's a great guy who loves to help out anyone, regardless of their level of experience.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m not sure why this escalated, but I know pottz well, and he s a great guy who loves to help out anyone, regardless of their level of experience.
> 
> - Rich


thank you my friend,and this is what good friends do for each other here onglueme.we help each other any way we can or we'll find someone that can.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you for the clarification. Let us put the above behind us. I look up to many people here that make beautiful things and I am hoping to make some of there things as I gain more knowledge and experience. My only disadvantage is living in NYC where shop space is hard to come by but I am trying to make it work. I am working on a coffee table out of Peruvian walnut. It a very dark wood and I am trying to bring out its beauty and I just wanted to know if its worth spending $60 for the Rubio raw wood cleaner before applying the monocoat pure or can/should i use something cheaper?

I've also read about water popping before while changing sanding grit.


----------



## allanx24 (12 mo ago)

Anybody know the answer to this? I have the same question and stumbled across this thread from a Google search. What alternatives are there to Rubio raw wood cleaner that can be used before applying Rubio monocoat?

I know this thread is old, but I'm sure there are other people like me and the OP still searching for the answer, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I use Rubio. Never even considered the cleaner. Just treat it like any other tabletop. Sand it (to 180), blow or vacuum it off then wipe it with mineral spirits or your chemical of choice. Everything I've seen or heard was that there is no reason to spend the $.

PS pottz and I used to share a cell together, but that's a whole 'nuther story, but he's a good guy!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I use Rubio. Never even considered the cleaner. Just treat it like any other tabletop. Sand it (to 180), blow or vacuum it off then wipe it with mineral spirits or your chemical of choice. Everything I ve seen or heard was that there is no reason to spend the $.
> 
> PS pottz and I used to share a cell together, but that s a whole nuther story, but he s a good guy!
> 
> - Andybb


LOL-yeah im out on parole right now !


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Anybody know the answer to this? I have the same question and stumbled across this thread from a Google search. What alternatives are there to Rubio raw wood cleaner that can be used before applying Rubio monocoat?
> 
> I know this thread is old, but I m sure there are other people like me and the OP still searching for the answer, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> - allanx24


allanx24 Welcome to lj's. You have definitely come to the right place!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Anybody know the answer to this? I have the same question and stumbled across this thread from a Google search. What alternatives are there to Rubio raw wood cleaner that can be used before applying Rubio monocoat?
> 
> I know this thread is old, but I m sure there are other people like me and the OP still searching for the answer, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> - allanx24


there are no old threads just old woodworkers-lol. threads that are several years old still pop up.welcome to lj's.


----------



## allanx24 (12 mo ago)

Thanks guys. I'll just use mineral spirits after sanding then.

Cheers.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

TSP Trisodium phosphate, it's fairly cheep and easily accessible painters use it to clean walls and woodwork for paint preparation inside a house or outside. Look it up I think this is the solution to your problem the sell it at anywhere you buy paint it is a powder that mixes with water.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> TSP Trisodium phosphate, it s fairly cheep and easily accessible painters use it to clean walls and woodwork for paint preparation inside a house or outside. Look it up I think this is the solution to your problem the sell it at anywhere you buy paint it is a powder that mixes with water.
> 
> - higtron


TSP is great for floors and walls for general cleanup but have never heard of it being used for cleaning finished wood but I absolutely would NOT put TSP on wood that you're about to apply Rubio to unless there is some issue with the wood surface that you haven't mentioned.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

why experiment just do whatever rubio recommends ?


----------



## allanx24 (12 mo ago)

> why experiment just do whatever rubio recommends ?
> 
> - pottz


I can't get that product where I live. At least I haven't been able to find it so far and I'm in the middle of a project.

What about acetone? Will that work ok?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> why experiment just do whatever rubio recommends ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i always loved mineral spirits,but good ol california decided it wasn't good for us !


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

rubio doesn't advise using mineral spirits.

you'd use the cleaner on oily woods like teak and other exotis.

If you're in the U.S. - Amazon will get you rubio cleaner.


----------



## allanx24 (12 mo ago)

> rubio doesn t advise using mineral spirits.
> 
> you d use the cleaner on oily woods like teak and other exotis.
> 
> ...


I'm in Mexico actually. I did finally manage to find some Rubio cleaner so I'll go with that. I've been using acetone on test pieces of wood though, and that seems to work ok too.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Check out youtube. Woodwhisperer did a test of rubio, I think he use mineral spirits as the cleaner. Been awhile, so I might be wrong.


----------



## onglueme (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi all,

FYI, after I posted this question I ended up using regular mineral spirits with rubio and it turned out great. Had no issues.

Good luck.


----------



## etout00 (12 mo ago)

Does mineral spirits or TSP cause the surface to expand at all? Anyone do a test piece comparing using a cleaner vs just wiping/blowing surface off?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Does mineral spirits or TSP cause the surface to expand at all? Anyone do a test piece comparing using a cleaner vs just wiping/blowing surface off?
> 
> - etout00


ive never had any issue with expansion,it dries so fast it really doesn't penetrate the wood much.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok. This poor steed has been beaten to death! I've used Rubio on a few (5-6) tables. Didn't do anything different than I'd do using any other finish. Raise the grain by wiping with water before the last sanding. (Rubio recommends 180 as I recall). Then either blow or suck. If you want to wipe it with mineral spirits do so. If not, don't. I use ms or naphtha only because when I do there is sanding residue on the rag. Rubio is not that finicky and doesn't seem to care one way or the other. The ms will have evaporated by the time you have a cup of coffee or tea and mix the Rubio. Not rocket science. Or, buy the Rubio cleaner. The wood won't care. Never in the process have I reached for TSP unless I was cleaning the garage floor.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I should mention that I talked to the Rubio people. The thing that confuses people about Rubio is that it is NOT a finish in the traditional sense. That is the reason that they will tell you that after you apply it you CANNOT wipe off too much. Rub it in, take a break for 5 or 10 minutes then wipe it off until your arms feel like rubber. It forms a chemical bond with the wood unlike any finish. It wants to be applied to plain old ready to finish, sanded to 180 grit bare wood and WIPED OFF! You are not applying a "coat" of it in the traditional sense. It is not getting absorbed or drying which is why some say applying a second coat isn't worth the effort. I've done both a few times and think it looks great and not appreciably better with a second coat. YMMV.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive tried it and it's not for me.dont like the feel or sheen,im an oil finish guy.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

So far I've been able to get by giving folks 3 choices.

Wood feel (Rubio)
Glossy wood feel ( GF oil via foam brush )
Hard glossy (Water based Varathane or Deft via HVLP)

Then I usually end up doing something else anyway.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So far I've been able to get by giving folks 3 choices.
> 
> Wood feel (Rubio)
> Glossy wood feel ( GF oil via foam brush )
> ...


lol ! actually im usually a maloof oil guy.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> So far I've been able to get by giving folks 3 choices.
> 
> Wood feel (Rubio)
> Glossy wood feel ( GF oil via foam brush )
> ...


Guess I gotta try that too. Out of stock on Amazon but Rockler seems to stock it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So far I've been able to get by giving folks 3 choices.
> 
> Wood feel (Rubio)
> Glossy wood feel ( GF oil via foam brush )
> ...


i mix my own,1/3 BLO 1/3 raw tung oil and 1/3 semi gloss urethane.dont have to pay the maloof roayalty that way.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> i mix my own,1/3 BLO 1/3 raw tung oil and 1/3 semi gloss urethane.dont have to pay the maloof roayalty that way.
> 
> - pottz


It's the tung that worries me. I keep hearing that chances are it's not "real" vs mixed with mineral spirits and other random stuff. Although, I'm working on cremation urns that are going in a crypt so they probably won't ever be seen again until THE AWAKENING! For some reason I showed my client (best friend) a picture of an oak urn and he liked it, but I'm gonna do one in walnut and let him pick. That Maloof oil should make the walnut pop. But…I digress, sorry.


----------

